# Unexpected cichlid owner, need to know what sort I have.



## Mistwalker (May 9, 2008)

My neighbors bought two fish. One was a rather large cichlid, which they didn't know the species of. It apparently was taking some bites out of the other fish, so they came over with it in a large styrofoam cup and gave it to me. I had an aquarium setup I wasn't using that it's in there, has been for a few days. I have absolutely no idea what species it is, or what conditions it needs as far as temperature goes, but it seems a little lethargic at the moment, so maybe a tank heater is in order. I got them to give me a bag full of their tank water, so I could leave it sit in a plastic bag, and not temperature shock it, and dechlorinated the water I added to the tank.

Here's a shot of the critter, which is probably five or six inches long:










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mistwalker (May 9, 2008)

I've been looking all morning at cichlid photos, and I'm thinking it's maybe a mayan cichlid? I still can't find much information on care for them, though.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

One way or the other you defintely need to heat the tank asap! All cichlids need warm water, around 75-80 degrees is the average.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

A heater is a must, I would also read up on cycling if you havent done s before


----------



## Mistwalker (May 9, 2008)

Found more info on it. My tank isn't really big enough, either. The sources I found said it needs a 55 gallon minimum. I've got a 20 gallon long. I think I'll look for a new owner. Until then, it's better off than it was. The neighbors had it in a 10 gallon tank. I'll pick up a tank heater when I have the cash for it. Maybe I can find another heating solution until then. I think I have a spare under tank heater I used for a reptiles. I can stick it on the side, see if it has enough oomph to help any. And, set up an old reptile heating lamp I have overtop, if it doesn't.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm interested to see what kind of fish it is :-? Looks like something you don't see too often


----------



## Mistwalker (May 9, 2008)

Rift: I think it's a Mayan Cichlid. New world species. From what I read, they get large, about a foot long. This one's about half that. Heh, and they're an invasive exotic in Florida. I found an official state fish and game site that suggested they were quite tasty.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Indeed a Uro/Mayan. (exCichlasoma urophthalmus)


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not going to help much with this post, but when I was in the Riviera Maya last year, and Cozumel this year, I saw them all over in the wild...VERY beautiful fish when given the proper care.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I say get out the fillet knife


----------

